# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Femra pyet mashkulli pergjigjet!

## Mr.Dashuria

MEndova se eshte teme interesante ku femrat vetem te bejne pyetje dhe meshkujt skane te drejte replike me pyetje .
Mundohuni dhe jepuni pergjigjen tuaj femrave! Zgjuarsi dhe pergjigje me bote brenda ore jo pergjigje te verfera.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni54

pyetja ku eshte .......ti si per fillim.....

----------


## tetovarja87

ok po beje une pyetjen e para,nje gje qe s ekam te qarte...

Perse meshkujt kur ta kuptojn se nje femer ndjen dicka per ate,fillojn dhe i'a lidhin shume larte vetes....dmth krenohen pffff.....(mashkullit si shkon per stili te beje nje gje te till mendoj)

----------


## Plaku me kostum

se di se kam provuar  :perqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

> se di se kam provuar


ATEHER LERI ATA QE E KAN "PROVUAR" TE FLASIN, ose fundja  efundit nese kan pare dikend  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ilir Baftijari

> ok po beje une pyetjen e para,nje gje qe s ekam te qarte...
> 
> Perse meshkujt kur ta kuptojn se nje femer ndjen dicka per ate,fillojn dhe i'a lidhin shume larte vetes....dmth krenohen pffff.....(mashkullit si shkon per stili te beje nje gje te till mendoj)


Kjo ndodh njejt edhe me femrat kur ndonjë mashkulli i thotë të dua  :perqeshje:  Mos folim pastaj çka ndodh kur shkon ta përhap te shoqet e veta...

----------


## tetovarja87

> Kjo ndodh njejt edhe me femrat kur ndonjë mashkulli i thotë të dua  Mos folim pastaj çka ndodh kur shkon ta përhap te shoqet e veta...


E ceka dhe me larte s e"mashullit" si shkone nje gje e till...
eshte e ditur s ene femrat jemi pak me lazrane,pak me kryelarta kur behet fjale per gjera te tilla....po moo djali...buri qe eshte bure se bene nje gje te till mendoj  :perqeshje:

----------


## angmokio

> ok po beje une pyetjen e para,nje gje qe s ekam te qarte...
> 
> Perse meshkujt kur ta kuptojn se nje femer ndjen dicka per ate,fillojn dhe i'a lidhin shume larte vetes....dmth krenohen pffff.....(mashkullit si shkon per stili te beje nje gje te till mendoj)


Mashkullit i shkon , burrit nuk i shkon. Jo cdo mashkull konsiderohet burre  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ilir Baftijari

Gjithashtu mvaret edhe nga pjekuria e mashkullit. Mua ende më duken këto gjëra interesante  :syte zemra: , por jo edhe ndonjë më të moshuar apo më të pjekurit  :perqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

Heh, interesante tema!

Pse mashkulli krenohet kur ka shkuar me shume femra?  :ngerdheshje:  ( mua me duket budallallik)
Ose , edhe kur nuk ka shkuar.... Genjen se ka pasur shume per tu lavderuar?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

> Heh, interesante tema!
> 
> Pse mashkulli krenohet kur ka shkuar me shume femra?  ( mua me duket budallallik)
> Ose , edhe kur nuk ka shkuar.... Genjen se ka pasur shume per tu lavderuar?


Ekzakt nje mashkull me norma nuk i bie te jete pjese lavderatash,edhe e kunderta,por kjo tregon sepse e te treguarit ato qe thoni e ben te ndihet mire me veten,edhe pse e di qe askush ose pak kush e beson!

----------


## mario_kingu

> Heh, interesante tema!
> 
> Pse mashkulli krenohet kur ka shkuar me shume femra?  ( mua me duket budallallik)
> Ose , edhe kur nuk ka shkuar.... Genjen se ka pasur shume per tu lavderuar?


Nje mashkull qe ka shkuar me shum femra krenohet por se jep veten nuk ben bla bla
Nje mashkull qe nuk ka shkuar fillon e genjen sepse i duket vetja lozer  :ngerdheshje: 

ne fund te fundit te gjith genjejn cik si ai qe ka shkuar si ai qe nuk ka shkuar

----------


## tetovarja87

Nese Ti,qe do maresh guzimin te pergjigjesh  :perqeshje: 
ndodhesh ne nje dhome me nje femer,ku aty jeni vetem ju dy,dhe askush tjeter,sidhe ajo te ngacmon e te provokon,te josh,ti duke qen i martuar dhe me femije,do te kishe rene ne provokimet  e saja,do te shkojshe me ate?! (kete "i martuar mernja kinse,sikur te ishit)

----------


## Tipiku

> Nese Ti,qe do maresh guzimin te pergjigjesh 
> ndodhesh ne nje dhome me nje femer,ku aty jeni vetem ju dy,dhe askush tjeter,sidhe ajo te ngacmon e te provokon,te josh,ti duke qen i martuar dhe me femije,do te kishe rene ne provokimet  e saja,do te shkojshe me ate?! (kete "i martuar mernja kinse,sikur te ishit)



Nese do isha i martuar dhe me fmi nuk do te ndodhte te isha ne nje  dhome vetem me nje femer por ne shpi tek gruaja dhe fmit.
Nese do te ndhote rastesisht ne mardhenie pune apo ku di une nuk e di por nuk besoj qe ka aq engjej burra sa ti rrezistoj tundimit te nje Gruaje.
Edhe nqs se do kishte dicka nuk do te vendosej permbi familjen por do te ishte dicka qe do te ndodhte aty dhe do te ngelte aty serisht.
Familja mbi gjithcka.

*NEXT PLZ*

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Heh, interesante tema!
> 
> Pse mashkulli krenohet kur ka shkuar me shume femra?  ( mua me duket budallallik)
> Ose , edhe kur nuk ka shkuar.... Genjen se ka pasur shume per tu lavderuar?


une nuk genjej  :perqeshje: 


> *Nje mashkull qe ka shkuar me shum femra krenohet por se jep veten nuk ben bla bla*
> Nje mashkull qe nuk ka shkuar fillon e genjen sepse i duket vetja lozer : D
> 
> ne fund te fundit te gjith genjejn cik si ai qe ka shkuar si ai qe nuk ka shkuar


ashtu duhet te jete lol

----------


## tetovarja87

> Nese do isha i martuar dhe me fmi nuk do te ndodhte te isha ne nje  dhome vetem me nje femer por ne shpi tek gruaja dhe fmit.
> Nese do te ndhote rastesisht ne mardhenie pune apo ku di une nuk e di por nuk besoj qe ka aq engjej burra sa ti rrezistoj tundimit te nje Gruaje.
> Edhe nqs se do kishte dicka nuk do te vendosej permbi familjen por do te ishte dicka qe do te ndodhte aty dhe do te ngelte aty serisht.
> Familja mbi gjithcka.
> 
> *NEXT PLZ*


Mere si supozim,p.sh nese shoket do u'a benin me qellim dhe te u mbyllnin ne nje dhome me ate,p.sh per te vetmen arsye se ti mbahesh ne sy te ature se kur sdo ta tradhetoja gruan...


gjithsesi flm per pergj.

meshkujt jan aq te dobet,po pra...se besoj se ka ndonje qe do te rezistonte nje gje te till..

----------


## hot_prinz

> Nese Ti,qe do maresh guzimin te pergjigjesh 
> ndodhesh ne nje dhome me nje femer,ku aty jeni vetem ju dy,dhe askush tjeter,sidhe ajo te ngacmon e te provokon,te josh,ti duke qen i martuar dhe me femije,do te kishe rene ne provokimet  e saja,do te shkojshe me ate?! (kete "i martuar mernja kinse,sikur te ishit)



Nese je vertete i dashuruar edhe nese je i mbyllur me 100 goca, nuk do i shofesh fare eshte e njejte sikur te mos ekzistonin fare.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## orhideja

> Nese je vertete i dashuruar edhe nese je i mbyllur me 100 goca, nuk do i shofesh fare eshte e njejte sikur te mos ekzistonin fare.


Like  :buzeqeshje: 

Kush do donit te ju bej pyetjen e rradhes?????..... se une s'kam pytje per ju  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Nese je vertete i dashuruar edhe nese je i mbyllur me 100 goca, nuk do i shofesh fare eshte e njejte sikur te mos ekzistonin fare.


pikerisht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Kete nuk do duhet ta thoja, e kthej prapa.  :i ngrysur:

----------

